# Laden mit Steuersatz-Fräser gesucht



## durchgedreht (22. Juli 2015)

Hi,

ich telefoniere mir gerade das Ohr blutig. Ich suche einen Laden, der über einen Steuersatz-Fräser 1 1/8" verfügt, um ca 1mm von meinem Steuerrohr abzunehmen (Ahead mit aussenliegenden Schalen - kein itegrierter). Gerne in Nähe Bruchköbel/Hanau oder Dreieich/Offenbach.

Wenn jemand einen zu Hause in der Werkstatt liegen hat, zeige ich mich auch gerne erkenntlich, ist ja in 10min erledigt (Steuersatz ist schon draussen). 

Warum? Benötige mehr Platz für eine Lefty ;-)

Danke!


----------



## Asrael (22. Juli 2015)

Hibike angefragt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## durchgedreht (22. Juli 2015)

Evtl. ja. Liegt verkehrstechnisch leider nicht ganz optimal. Gibt's doch sicher auch etwas näher was?


----------



## crazyeddie (22. Juli 2015)

10min sind optimistisch. ich habe 3mm an meinem tretlagergehäuse weggenommen mit einem solchen planfräser und es hat erheblich länger als 3x 10min gedauert 

(was ein glück, dass steuerrohr + steuersatz + vorbau bei mir weniger als 137,6mm hoch bauen und die lefty ohne fräserei passt.)


----------



## durchgedreht (22. Juli 2015)

Gerät stumpf? Bin mir sicher, das 1mm keine 30min dauert - habe eine CNC Fräse im Keller und zerspane einiges an Alu. Oder Du hattest einen schönen Stahl Kandidaten ;-)

Schönen Gruß!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juli 2015)

Habe eigentlich so ziemlich alle Rahmenschneidewerkzeuge in meiner Werkstatt, da ich aber ca. 2,5km Luftlinie von Hibike entfernt wohne, ist das verkehrstechnisch wohl ebenso wenig optimal.


----------



## crazyeddie (22. Juli 2015)

ich hab vor dem carbon aufgehört, war also nur alu. vielleicht lags am werkzeug, aber ich würde auch tendenziell mal davon ausgehen dass ein planfräser nicht darauf konstruiert ist, möglichst viel in möglichst kurzer zeit abzutragen 

welchen schaft verbaust du? lefty-montage wird übrigens viel angenehmer, wenn man als hilfsmittel ein stück abgesägten schaft für oben verwendet. ansonsten braucht man mehr hände als man im normalfall zur verfügung hat.


----------



## durchgedreht (23. Juli 2015)

Schaft ist von Mcfk (den 1 1/8 führen sie nicht mehr auf der Homepage):
http://www.mcfk.de/2/lefty-gabelschaefte.html

Ich hatte die Gabel schon drinnen, aber noch schleift sie and den Cups des Headsets. Einhändig fahren wäre so nicht zu empfehlen 

Jetzt ist der Steuersatz wieder draussen und wartet auf sein Diät.


----------



## durchgedreht (23. Juli 2015)

@crazyeddie: Bist Du zufrieden mit der HyperLefty (habe Deinen Speichenlängen-Tipp gelesen)? Ich tendiere [noch] zur Cannonball. Die ZTR MMX liegen schonmal hier. Sorry für's off-topic.


----------



## crazyeddie (23. Juli 2015)

edit: ja, den mcfk hab ich auch, ebenfalls 1 1/8. musste unten von ec49 auf zs44 (mit custom adapter), um mit einem reset flatstack 44 die letzten millimeter zu gewinnen. für einen leichteren steuersatz war leider der vorbau 3mm zu hoch, da die angabe bei syntace nur für den kürzesten gilt.

ich hab das rad noch nicht fertig, habe mich aber aus vier gründen für die hyperlefty entschieden:
- leichter
- größeres lager rechts
- zusätzliche teflonscheibe vorm lager links
- ich wollte straightpull

generell habe ich bisher mit fast keiner leichten vorderradnabe probleme gehabt. nur freiläufe sind ein heikles thema, daher präferiere ich nach möglichkeit dt swiss zahnscheiben. musste einen roval trail sl carbon laufradsatz schlachten für die hinterradnabe, weil es die 240s nicht in 32 loch straightpull gibt.

podium mmx sind - wie jede derart labberige felge - undankbar einzuspeichen. hab mal ein paar günstig geschossen für das santa cruz juliana für meine freundin (später fiel mir auf, dass ich gar keine freundin habe), aber die würde ich wirklich nur unterhalb der 77kg gewichtsbeschränkung fahren.


----------



## durchgedreht (23. Juli 2015)

Ja, stimmt, aber ich fahre schon einige Zeit die Race, auf einem anderen (eigentlich das meiner Frau) die MMX. Eingespeicht habe ich sie selbst, daher kann ich das mit dem undankbaren Einspeichen bestätigen. Die Straight Pull Speichen sollten etwas leichter sein. Danke für die Infos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## durchgedreht (27. Juli 2015)

So, es ist vollbracht! 1mm weg und die Lefty passt 1A in das Strike. Danke an das Radhaus Hochstadt!
Nach einer kleinen Machbarkeitsdiskussion wurde das schnell und sauber noch am gleichen Tag erledigt!

Danke nochmal an wahltho für das nette Angebot!
(Ganz nebenbei: Bist Du nicht mal mit dem Nicolai bei der wöchentlichen Taunus Runde mitgefahren? Rad und Name kommen mir so bekannt vor...)

So schaut's aus:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juli 2015)

Welche wöchentliche Taunusrunde meinst Du?


----------



## durchgedreht (27. Juli 2015)

Ist schon ne Weile her, bin das letzte Mal bestimmt vor ca. 5 Jahren mitgefahren - War eine geführte MTB News Runde, privat geführt. Oft Kelkheim - Eppstein - Rupsch - Richtung Feldberg. Wohne jetzt auf der anderen Seite von Frankfurt ;-) 
Aber Nicolai's vergesse ich so schnell nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juli 2015)

Kann gut sein, dass wir uns da mal getroffen haben.

Wenn noch mal was am Rahmen gemacht werden muss, kannst Du Dich gerne melden.


----------



## durchgedreht (27. Juli 2015)

Vielen Dank!


----------

